# Alternative to nighttime diapers for 4 year old?



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

My DD is 4 and wets the bed on a semi-regular basis. Sometimes she'll go 10 days to 2 weeks w/o an accident, but then it can be 2 or 3 in one week. We limit liquids close to bedtime, she pees right before bed, I take her to pee around 10 PM or so (before I go to bed), but sometimes it's not enough.

So I talked to her about the laundry being too much, and that she needs to wear a diaper to bed. I was very clear that this isn't a punishment and I'm not mad, but I can't keep up w/the laundry (and yes, while she can help a bit, she's 4 and she can't really manage it herself, and it would be the same amount of time devoted to it even if she were doing it). She often comes into my bed in the middle of the night (I have her pee again before she gets into bed) so then the accidents are in my bed! Plus, the house is on the market, which makes this even less do-able.

But, she doesn't want to wear a diaper. She doesn't like how it feels, and she says they're for babies







Is there something else she can wear to contain the accidents?

I really hope she'll grow out of this soon.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

My son wears an XL fuzzy bunz. It's soft and it works. YOu can get some pretty colors.

If that's not an option, a friend of mine made a "cosleeping" blanket for me. It's got fleece, then flannel, then a layer of PUL, then another layer of flannel. It's super-absorbent and the fleece acts like a "stay-dry" liner. It's like a diaper, but it lays on the bed instead. I use it under us for milk overflow, spit-up and pee that happens at night with a newborn. Her website is at www.ntmom.com That blanket is awesome and I bet you could get her to put in an extra layer of flannel so it's extra absorbent. They're 35 dollars.

Lisa


----------



## babsbob (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey - I have these pads that my bought at a medical supply store. They are soft fabric on one side and a waterproof side. That way you only have to wash the pad and the pajamas. Might be cheaper than pull-ups though.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babsbob* 
Hey - I have these pads that my bought at a medical supply store. They are soft fabric on one side and a waterproof side. That way you only have to wash the pad and the pajamas. Might be cheaper than pull-ups though.

I actually have one of those. And it does help. The problem is that she moves around a TON when she sleeps so as often as not, she's on top of the blankets, the pillows, not on the pad, etc.. So I usually have to strip and wash most of the bedding.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Have you tried talking to her about pee dreams? I remember that once I taught myself that sitting on the toilet in a dream meant that I had to pee for real! After that, I didn't pee in the bed anymore. Also, make sure that she can easily get to the toilet...maybe a touch lamp near her bed?


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

our DS1 PL a year ago except at night, so we're considering these so he can get up and go himself instead of the diaper he wears now at night (FB with wool soaker): http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86184


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I like imse vimse pants for my ds. he's younger than your dd, but that's what I plan on using at night. He wears them during the day right now. they're very soft, feel/look like undies, and come in nice prints/colors, they have a layer of PUL inside where you can't feel it. I have found them to be absorbant enough, but some of my friends with heavy wetters haven't found them to be enough.

http://www.imsevimse.us/store/item/q...ing_Pants.html


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Chaotic - interesting, I will try this! She can get to the bathroom easily, but she is just not waking up, unfortunately. I don't think she's ever awoken to pee at night!

Zuzu - I'm going to order some of those. I think she would like those better.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I was going to suggest a few pairs of Snap-EZ trainers. They hold a ton (where our Imse Vimse's don't always hold a whole pee if there's a miss). The Snap-EZs are more expensive, but are bullet-proof.
~maddymama


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babsbob* 
Hey - I have these pads that my bought at a medical supply store. They are soft fabric on one side and a waterproof side. That way you only have to wash the pad and the pajamas. Might be cheaper than pull-ups though.

I bought three of the same thing, Dd was almost 4 a wetting maybe a couple times a week, so i just resigned m,yself to washing the bottom sheet, the waterproof pad and her jammies twice a week. It worked great. She started going longer between wetting and now has gone months.
I used to put the pad under the bottom sheet to stop it moving about.
This is what I got and the ship out super fast and they have a sale going on.


----------

